# Help: iwl4965 + wpa + dhcp

## Chewbacca Rampage

Hello,

I know there's a ton of topics on this, but I tried most of the suggestions and nothing is working.

I have a iwl4965 card that does not aquire a DHCP address when WPA is activated

WPA always associates properly

DHCP works on unsecure networks and on WEP networks

WPA works perfectly with a static IP address

With WPA, DHCP will eventually aquire an IP address, however, it will require about 3 - 5 hours of retrying

Details:

Kernel 2.6.27-gentoo-r7 on x86_64

/etc/conf.d/net

```

modules_wlan0=( "wpa_supplicant" "dhcpcd" )

wpa_supplicant_wlan0="-w -Dwext -i wlan0 -c/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf"

config_vicecity=( "dhcp" )

routes_vicecity=( "default via 192.168.0.1" )

dns_servers_vicecity="192.168.0.1"

```

/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf

```

update_config=0

ap_scan=1

network={

        ssid="vicecity"

        scan_ssid=1

        proto=WPA

        key_mgmt=WPA-PSK

        pairwise=CCMP TKIP

        group=CCMP TKIP

        priority=9

        psk=****

}

```

dmesg

```

...

iwlagn: Intel(R) Wireless WiFi Link AGN driver for Linux, 1.3.27ks

iwlagn: Copyright(c) 2003-2008 Intel Corporation

iwlagn 0000:05:00.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

iwlagn 0000:05:00.0: setting latency timer to 64

iwlagn: Detected Intel Wireless WiFi Link 4965AGN REV=0x4

iwlagn: Tunable channels: 11 802.11bg, 13 802.11a channels

iwlagn 0000:05:00.0: PCI INT A disabled

phy0: Selected rate control algorithm 'iwl-agn-rs'

iwlagn 0000:05:00.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

iwlagn 0000:05:00.0: restoring config space at offset 0x1 (was 0x100102, writing 0x100106)

firmware: requesting iwlwifi-4965-2.ucode

Registered led device: iwl-phy0:radio

Registered led device: iwl-phy0:assoc

Registered led device: iwl-phy0:RX

Registered led device: iwl-phy0:TX

...

ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready

wlan0: authenticate with AP 00:1b:11:13:62:c0

wlan0: authenticated

wlan0: associate with AP 00:1b:11:13:62:c0

wlan0: RX AssocResp from 00:1b:11:13:62:c0 (capab=0x31 status=0 aid=1)

wlan0: associated

ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): wlan0: link becomes ready

wlan0: no IPv6 routers present

```

What other information is needed to debug this? Thanks for your time!

----------

## FlorianSchmidt

You could try to experiment with dhcpcd manually and try the -t and/or -S options or even other ones.

```
man dhcpcd
```

is your friend.

If you are succesful, there are ways to save these options to your /etc/conf.d/net file described in /etc/conf.d/net.example.

If you use another dhcp client, it should work quite similar.

----------

## JohnN

Any progress on this? It's pretty much the same problem I'm having lately, possibly after emerging new iwl4965 ucode.

----------

